# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Roditeljski dopust s radom na pola radnog vremena

## Jelka

Pliz help. Počela sam raditi koristeći ovo gore pravo, međutim hzzo-u treba do mjesec dana da naprave/dostave rješenje. Pa me iz knjigovodstva mole pisani trag da to koristim, prvenstveno zbog obračuna plaće. Jer se s ovime prvi put susreću. 

jelenaO?  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

pisani trag bi ti trebao biti onaj kad si tražila odobrenje s određenim datumom, skopiraj taj papir ili traži da ti ispostave novi s datumom traženja za datum od kad tražiš

----------


## pituljica

Ja sam morala donijeti u firmu potvrdu s hzzoa da sam predala zahtjev tog i tog datuma i da je u postupku izdavanja  rjesenja. po to sam morala otici na hzzo i prije nego sam pocela raditi pola radnog vremena.

----------


## Jelka

Prihvatili su u knjigovodstvu suglasnost poslodavca, ipak ne moram hzzo žicati potvrdu

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

svakak kad ti dođe rješenje daj kojpiju i njima, mada bi i njima trebalo doći

----------


## Jelka

Naravno  :Wink: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zrina

Kako koristite godisnji?
Meni su u hzzo-u rekli da ne mogu koristiti GO dok imam njihovo rjesenje i dobivam naknadu. Inace znam da imam pravo na GO u istom broju dana kao i za puno radno vrijeme,ali placen 50% od poslodavca.
Da li ste prekidale roditeljski ili ste imale neki dogovor sa poslodavcem?

----------


## pituljica

Nisam koristila godisnji jer mi je sefica odobrila samo 4 mjeseca takvog rada.   Mislim da imas pravo koristiti i godisnji i bolovanje.

----------


## sunce moje malo

[QUOTE=Zrina;2928765]Kako koristite godisnji?
Meni su u hzzo-u rekli da ne mogu koristiti GO dok imam njihovo rjesenje i dobivam naknadu. Inace znam da imam pravo na GO u istom broju dana kao i za puno radno vrijeme,ali placen 50% od poslodavca.
Da li ste prekidale roditeljski ili ste imale neki dogovor sa poslodavcem?[/QUOT

ja se spremam na opciju pola radnog vremena sljedeće godine, i ovo mi je sada prvi glas da se ne može koristiti GO.
ja imam stari GO, koji sam mislila iskoristiti odmah nakon što beba navrši 1 godinu, zatim uzeti pola radnog vremena i onda na jesen opet GO (novi) radi adaptacije u jaslice.
ne kužim, kako onda koristiti GO?
zašto nemamo pravo na to?
pa ipak ću raditi.

----------


## jelena.O

Možeš raditi
prekid tog prava i tako odraditi godisnji

----------


## Zrina

I ja sam iskoristila pola GO tako da sam napravila prekid,ali nije mi to bas zgodno raditi nekoliko puta godisnje. Sto kada hocu koristiti npr. samo jedan tjedan? Pogotovo ako ce se neka prava mijenjati pa cu dobiti i novo rjesenje.

----------


## sunce moje malo

a što je s bolovanjima?
da li je moguće ići na bolovanje, npr. zbog bolesti djeteta?

----------


## jelena.O

Naravno da možeš ali u tom slučaju ti ide polovicno dalje samo kaj dobis puno manje love

----------


## sunce moje malo

što mi se smanjuje?
naknada ili plaća?

----------


## jelena.O

naknada ti je ista radila ti, bila na go ili na bolovanju i iznosi 1660 kn ako si na polovičnom radnom vremenu

plaća se smanjuje jer se obračunava za dete  ako koristiš bolovanje za djete do max. 4256 za cijeli mjesec ( znači tebi je bila maximum pol od toga), za tebe je polovično od normalne plaće

----------


## martinaP

Sto ako koristim roditeljski na pola radnog vremena (imam tu opciju dok Z. ne navrsi 8 god),  pa iz tog statusa odem na novi porodiljni, sa ili bez komplikacija? Kakva mi je naknada prvih 6 mjeseci novog porodiljnog?

----------


## sunce moje malo

znači, ako bih išla na bolovanje, onda mi je maximum (za onih 100% do djetetove 3 godine) oko 2100 kn, i na onu razliku koju imam više, bi mi smanjili plaću?

----------


## jelena.O

> Sto ako koristim roditeljski na pola radnog vremena (imam tu opciju dok Z. ne navrsi 8 god),  pa iz tog statusa odem na novi porodiljni, sa ili bez komplikacija? Kakva mi je naknada prvih 6 mjeseci novog porodiljnog?


Naknada je normalna znači ko plaća ko da radiš puno radno vrijeme, jer se množi satnica s punim brojem sati koliko treba u mjesecu

----------


## Ginger

covjece, nista mi nije jasno
stvarno se ne moze koristiti godisnji, ako sam na pola radnog vremena? bez prekida statusa, mislim
ono, nije mi jasno, sta briga hzzo placa li me poslodavac za godisnji ili za rad, kad oni placaju uvijek isto  :Confused:

----------


## jelena.O

Može se koristiti go za vrijeme polovicno rada, samo je lova manja, pa kad već imas pravo na to i možeš planirati onda nije loše malo is kombinirati napose ako poslodavac nema ništ protiv

----------


## jelena.O

> znači, ako bih išla na bolovanje, onda mi je maximum (za onih 100% do djetetove 3 godine) oko 2100 kn, i na onu razliku koju imam više, bi mi smanjili plaću?


Je znači max. Kroz cijeli mjesec od firme ti je 2100kn ako si cijeli mjesec na bolovanju, ali treba paziti opet da ko i kod svih bolovanja za djecu/komplikacije treba imati najmanje 2 isplaćene plaće prije mjeseca u kojem se na takvo bolovanje inače slijedi minimum isplata

----------


## Ginger

> Može se koristiti go za vrijeme polovicno rada, samo je lova manja, pa kad već imas pravo na to i možeš planirati onda nije loše malo is kombinirati napose ako poslodavac nema ništ protiv


iz svega gore natipkanog sam skuzila da ne moze bez prekida statusa
znaci, ipak moze
a za koji dio je lova manja?
znaci, poslodavac me placa jednako, bila na go ili radila
ne placa li hzzo uvijek isto? ne kuzim...

----------


## martinaP

Hvala, jelena.o, tako sam i mislila.

----------


## jelena.O

> iz svega gore natipkanog sam skuzila da ne moze bez prekida statusa
> znaci, ipak moze
> a za koji dio je lova manja?
> znaci, poslodavac me placa jednako, bila na go ili radila
> ne placa li hzzo uvijek isto? ne kuzim...


Hzzo plaća 1660 uvijek ako si na polovicnom, a pola dobis od firme, sad ak ti je lova za go veća onda gubiš razliku između polovice plaće i 1660 s time da tad gubiš i dane u polovicnom vremenu, ali ako ti je svejedno onda radiš kak si prije zamislila

----------


## Ginger

Aha, mislis od moje cijele place
To da, al nisam sigurna da bih gnjavila poslodavca s tim, bez obzira na gubitak love
Hvala, zanimalo me koje su mi opcije

----------


## Zrina

Meni je sasvim logicno da se normalno koristi godisnji koji je placen onako kako se i inace placa za rad sa pola radnog vremena:isti broj dana,ali 4 sata po danu+ naknada od hzzo-a kao i inace. ALI me zena izricito upozorila da hzzo ne isplacuje naknadu ako koristim GO. Moram pronaci da li imam jos negdje tu prepisku mail-om jer sam bas poslala upit na tu temu. Moze biti da smo se krivo razumijele. 
Zato me i zanima da li je netko stvarno to tako koristio.

----------


## Zrina

Evo nasla sam njihov odgovor:

Poštovana,
U svezi Vašeg pitanja odgovaramo da Vam je radnik Zavoda dao točnu uputu.
Prilikom korištenja godišnjeg odmora za vrijeme trajanja roditeljskog dopusta, u bilo kojem obliku, osnovom Rješenja Zavoda, potrebno je prekinuti korištenje istog.

S poštovanjem,

----------


## Ginger

A kako ce oni znati koristim li ja go ili ne? I sto se to njih tice?
Iskreno, meni je to totalna glupost
Hvala na upozorenju, provjerit cu jos na svom hzzo-u

----------


## Zrina

> A kako ce oni znati koristim li ja go ili ne? I sto se to njih tice?
> Iskreno, meni je to totalna glupost
> Hvala na upozorenju, provjerit cu jos na svom hzzo-u


Evo ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86899-p...radnog-vremena iste price.
Mislim da poslodavac svaki mjesec u hzzo salje platnu listu na kojoj pisu radni sati za taj mjesec,ali koliko sam vidjela, na njoj nema opisno da li su to radni sati,go ili bolovanje. Ja bi rekla da netko tamo to jednostavno krivo tumaci vec duze vrijeme. Molim te da javis sto ce tebi reci.

----------


## Jelka

martina ja sam očito nešto propustila? :D

----------


## Ginger

Zrina, ma vjerujem ja tebi
Samo kazem da mi to spada u idiotizme s kojima se i precesto susrecemo
Ajd, budem pitala pa javim
Stvarno, al stvarno mi to nema smisla  :Undecided: 
Inace, na mojoj platnoj listi pise je li go, bolovanje ili redovni rad...
Mah...gluposti...

martinaP, stvarno, smo fulali nesto ili samo planiras?  :Smile:

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja sam na pola radnog vremena radila godinu i pol i nikada nisam radila prekid zbog godišnjeg odmora.
Kod nas kada su se spajali dani za dugi vikend uzimalo se po jedan dan godišnjeg (poslodavac preporuči da se ne radi jer je takva organizacija lakša za firmu) ... i tako nekoliko puta u toj godini jer je baš takva godina bila.... Zar bi za svaki dan godišnjeg odmora trebala mjesec dana unaprijed predati papire, pa onda još mjesec dana čekati rješenje?!
Ili ako se imalo puno dana godišnjeg (što i je slučaj kad se vratiš s porodiljnog), kod nas se koristio godišnji umjesto bolovanja (dan-dva, ako je dijete bolesno; isto da se ne komplicira s otvaranjem i zatvaranjem bolovanja...)

----------


## Ginger

Vrijeska pa meni je to logicno i normalno
Al nasi birokrati nisu ni jedno ni drugo...

----------


## martinaP

> martina ja sam očito nešto propustila? :D


Nisi  :Smile: . Ali premišljam se nešto...

----------


## Jelka

Ma ako si još uvijek na dvoje (a želim ti da ubrzo budeš na troje  :Kiss:  ), buni me što si na pola radnog vremena. To je onda na osnovu nekog drugog prava?

----------


## martinaP

> Ma ako si još uvijek na dvoje (a želim ti da ubrzo budeš na troje  ), buni me što si na pola radnog vremena. To je onda na osnovu nekog drugog prava?


Sa Z. sam išla raditi nakon 6 mj., a drugih 6 mjeseci mi ostaje kao mogućnost do njenog 8. rođendana. Mogu koristiti kao drugih 6 mj. porodiljnog dopusta ili godinu dana rada na pola radnog vremena.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Ja sam radila na pola radnog vremena i koristila godišnji normalno. Nije mi palo na pamet da ne bih mogla, nisu se ni u firmi bunili.

----------


## Jelka

> Sa Z. sam išla raditi nakon 6 mj., a drugih 6 mjeseci mi ostaje kao mogućnost do njenog 8. rođendana. Mogu koristiti kao drugih 6 mj. porodiljnog dopusta ili godinu dana rada na pola radnog vremena.


Ma da?! Pojma nisam imala da se i to može tako

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja sam bila na HZZO se informirati oko ovoga.
oni kažu da se za go treba raditi prekid.
ja bih taj prekid i napravila za ovaj veći GO koji sam planirala (jer onda dobijem punu plaću), a za ove manje GO oko par dana je stvarno tlaka, vidjet ću kako će u firmi disati oko toga.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ma da?! Pojma nisam imala da se i to može tako


gdi ti jelka živiš??pa kaj nije nešto slično imao i tvoj muž

----------


## Ginger

> ja sam bila na HZZO se informirati oko ovoga.
> oni kažu da se za go treba raditi prekid.
> ja bih taj prekid i napravila za ovaj veći GO koji sam planirala (jer onda dobijem punu plaću), a za ove manje GO oko par dana je stvarno tlaka, vidjet ću kako će u firmi disati oko toga.


 :Nope: 
stvarno su grrrrrrrrr

----------


## Zrina

> ja sam bila na HZZO se informirati oko ovoga.
> oni kažu da se za go treba raditi prekid.
> ja bih taj prekid i napravila za ovaj veći GO koji sam planirala (jer onda dobijem punu plaću), a za ove manje GO oko par dana je stvarno tlaka, vidjet ću kako će u firmi disati oko toga.


Ja bi rekla da oni u hzzu-o miješaju kruške i jabuke:
Druga je stvar kada koristiš puni godišnji sa 8 sati dnevno na koji imaš pravo npr. odmah nakon korištenja rodiljnog dopusta jer se on ne računa kao prekid radnog odnosa, a druga je stvar kada koristiš godišnji sa skraćenim radnim vremenom. Poslodavac ti određuje kada imaš i na koliko godišnjeg pravo. A hzzo naravno neće isplaćivati naknadu ako imaš punu satnicu.
Tako je u redu da prekineš roditeljski i iskoristiš puni GO i onda dalje koristiš pravo uz naknadu i novo rješenje hzzo-a. 
Ali moje računovodstvo mi govori da oni nikuda ne šalju moje radne sate pa prema tome nitko i ne zna da li sam ja bila na GO ili sam radila taj mjesec, glavno im je da na kraju mjeseca imam ukupno sati koliko treba biti za pola radnog vremena.
Ja ću sa svojima probati dogovoriti da koristim GO dalje kao što bi i inače da radim puno radno vrijeme. Nadam se samo da se neće ko slijepci držati one upute hzzo-a da treba prekidati jer to stvarno nema smisla. Znači da bi npr. zaposleni u školi za svake praznike trebali prekidati rodiljni jer oni ne mogu birati kada hoće ili neće na GO?!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ginger

Zrina, i ja bih rekla da su pobrkali
I sad su zapeli za to, iako nema nikakvog smisla...

----------


## Jelka

> gdi ti jelka živiš??pa kaj nije nešto slično imao i tvoj muž


Ne, on je a konto Janinog meningitisa koristio njegu. Potrefilo se s Marinim porodiljnim (nastavilo na njega).

----------


## jelena.O

nema veze treba odraditi obavezni dio , a posle možeš kombinirati

----------


## sunce moje malo

meni na kraju ipak odgovara tumačenje HZZO-a
jer ću za stari+novi godišnji dobiti punu plaću (koja je osjetno viša nego ovih pola+1663 kn), tako da mi se za to isplati nositi papire 2 puta u hzzo.

----------


## Ginger

ma i meni je razlika u placi znacajna
ali je jednostavno ne mogu, niti zelim, koristiti cijeli go odjednom
pa cak i ako sam na novcanom gubitku

----------


## sillyme

Moja kolegica je nedavno koristila ostatak roditeljskog na pola radnog vremena (dijete joj je vec islo u skolu), najnormalnije je koristila go kao i inace, bez ikakvog prekida, tu u zg. Jedino sto nije mogla koristiti je bilo pravo na prekovremene, rekli su joj u HR (kadrovska) da ne smije sluzbeno raditi prekovremeno, niti joj biti placeno...

Inace, da, bila joj je placa za taj go pola ali kako da prekida roditeljski tu i tamo po dan-dva, ovi u hr bi je u top strpali zbog tolike papirologije...

----------


## jelena.O

kod nas smiješ imati prekovremene koji se mogu koristiti za zakrpavanje rupa u satnici ili kao slobodni dan uz određena ogranićenja

----------


## zibba

Ja sam na 4 sata za 3 dijete već dulje vrijeme, od početka sam koristila normalno godišnji, a kako se kod nas u firmi mora iskoristiti u toku godine, nastane panika u studenom jer je još hrpa neiskorištenog godišnjeg. I imam puni godišnji, 28 dana čini mi se. 
Prekovremene radim često, uz dogovor da ih koristim kao slobodne sate, iako mi naravno nitko nije rekao da po kolektivnom ugovoru svaki prekovremeni sat se nadoknađuje sa 1,5 sati slobodnog. 
E sada sam u situaciji da sumnjam da sam opet trudna, neplanirano, malo šok, ali OK. I išla sam zvati HZZO da ih pitam da li moram prekinuti rad na 4 sata kako bi imala na komplikacijama i prvih 6 mj punu naknadu. Dobila sam odgovor da ne, jer ionako sam prijavljana na 8 satno radno vrijeme, samo mi se naknada računa na 4 sata. Njima je dosta moji obračuni od zadnjih 6 mjeseci i prema njima oni računaju koliko  bi bila 8 satna plaća. I da mi se nikako ne isplati prekidati 4 sata, već da s obzirom da mi isto traje do 4 mj 2017, mogu prijaviti komplikacije i dobivati punu naknadu za njih, a do redovnog bolovanja prije poroda dobivati i onih 1660 kn naknade u sklopu 4 sata. 
Tako je bar meni teta objasnila, a ona je na moj upit prvo išla zvati njihovu pravnu službu da ih pita što i kako, jer nisu imali još takav slučaj. Ni meni nije jasno kako dvije naknade od HZZO-a ali valjda oni znaju.

----------


## jelena.O

Pa i sad dobivaš naknadu od hzzo, a kad ideš na komplikacije dobis komplikacije, 
Kod nas možeš mijenjati sat prekovremenih za sat ne obavljenog rada, jer se prekovremeni u biti ne plaća.kolkoje tvoje najmanje sad? Kaj ti nije bolje kad već bus išla na komplikacije prije iskoristiti slobodne sate, godišnje, i možda prebaciti muža na skraćeno ako može, ak ne ostavi si ostatak porodiljskog kojeg on može koristiti kasnije ili možda ti nekaj skombinirati

----------


## Boxica

> Ja sam na 4 sata za 3 dijete već dulje vrijeme, od početka sam koristila normalno godišnji, a kako se kod nas u firmi mora iskoristiti u toku godine, nastane panika u studenom jer je još hrpa neiskorištenog godišnjeg. I imam puni godišnji, 28 dana čini mi se. 
> Prekovremene radim često, uz dogovor da ih koristim kao slobodne sate, iako mi naravno nitko nije rekao da po kolektivnom ugovoru svaki prekovremeni sat se nadoknađuje sa 1,5 sati slobodnog. 
> E sada sam u situaciji da sumnjam da sam opet trudna, neplanirano, malo šok, ali OK. I išla sam zvati HZZO da ih pitam da li moram prekinuti rad na 4 sata kako bi imala na komplikacijama i prvih 6 mj punu naknadu. Dobila sam odgovor da ne, jer ionako sam prijavljana na 8 satno radno vrijeme, samo mi se naknada računa na 4 sata. Njima je dosta moji obračuni od zadnjih 6 mjeseci i prema njima oni računaju koliko  bi bila 8 satna plaća. I da mi se nikako ne isplati prekidati 4 sata, već da s obzirom da mi isto traje do 4 mj 2017, mogu prijaviti komplikacije i dobivati punu naknadu za njih, a do redovnog bolovanja prije poroda dobivati i onih 1660 kn naknade u sklopu 4 sata. 
> Tako je bar meni teta objasnila, a ona je na moj upit prvo išla zvati njihovu pravnu službu da ih pita što i kako, jer nisu imali još takav slučaj. Ni meni nije jasno kako dvije naknade od HZZO-a ali valjda oni znaju.


ili radiš ili si na komplikacijama, sigurno ti neće dati naknadu za 4 sata ako si na bolovanju...
to su nešto pomiješali (ne bi bilo prvi put),a i već je bilo situacija ( i ovdje na forumu) da su žene nakon par mjeseci morale vraćati novce...od nikud...

----------


## jelena.O

ali onda u tom slučaju treba prekinuti porodiljni ili skraćeno radno vrijeme

----------


## josipal

Ima li netko noviju informaciju vezanu za koristenje dopusta do 7. godine djetetove? Ja sam se vratila na posao nakon godinu dana ali sam na pocetku (nakon poroda) "uzela" tri godine. Koje mogu naknadno koristiti. Da li mogu vratiti se na pola radnog vremena? Na pola place? I koliko odbijem od HZZO?

----------


## jelena.O

inače može ići do 7 godine

pola od firme ,a kolko sad gledam 2.328,20 kuna d hzzo  http://www.hzzo.hr/rodiljne-i-roditeljske-potpore/   nek neko ispravi ak ovo od hzzo nije točno

----------


## jelena.O

s time ako nisi koristila go ovu godinu ne bi bilo loše da njega prvo koristiš, pa tek onda na polovično radno vrijeme

inače može ići do* 8* godine

pola od firme ,a kolko sad gledam 2.328,20 kuna d hzzo http://www.hzzo.hr/rodiljne-i-roditeljske-potpore/ nek neko ispravi ak ovo od hzzo nije točno

----------


## Jelka

Točno je

Pola RV možeš uzimati i prekidati kad god hoćeš (uvjetno rečeno, valjda ćeš se s poslodavcem dogovarati), s tim da to pravo moraš koristiti u komadu minimalno mjesec dana. Dakle ne možeš biti na pola RV kraće od mjesec dana, a duže možeš.

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## josipal

Znaci dobijem pola place plus 2300? pa vise mi se isplati tako raditi nego raditi puno radno vrijeme... I biti kod kuce sa skolarcima  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

treba provjeriti samo taj iznos od HZZO, 

Jelka jesi li ti još na polovičnom, kolko dobivaš od Hzzo?

----------


## josipal

Znaci dobijem pola place plus 2300? pa vise mi se isplati tako raditi nego raditi puno radno vrijeme... I biti kod kuce sa skolarcima  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Da, neki vise dobiju tako nego za puno radno vrijeme.

----------


## sunce moje malo

Da, pola plaće + 2300 kn
Možeš koristiti do 8 godine
I dva puta godišnje prekidati/započinjati koristiti ako trebaš.


Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1a42 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jelka

> treba provjeriti samo taj iznos od HZZO, 
> 
> Jelka jesi li ti još na polovičnom, kolko dobivaš od Hzzo?


Ravno 2.328,20kn

Radim i dalje na pola

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## josipal

I jos jedno pitanje - dijete za to vrijeme moze u vrtic? Ne znam kud bi s malim pola radnog vremena?

----------


## jelena.O

Može naravno u vrtić ako tako odlučiš ne dulje od osam sati dnevno

----------


## sunce moje malo

> Može naravno u vrtić ako tako odlučiš ne dulje od osam sati dnevno


Od kuda taj podatak od 8h dnevno?


Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1a42 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

zašto to ti je previše ili premalo? računaj radiš 4 sata, sat sim sat tam to je cca 6 sati , još pol sata -sat naknadne gužve je max. 7 sati. opet ispadne puno manje od 8 sati

taj podatak je za ljude koji inače koriste skraćeno radno vrijeme za njegu djeteta.


ne rade svi nasuprot vrtiću

----------


## Beti3

Kod nas može biti u vrtiću normalno vrijeme. Nikakvi sati nisu uvjetovani, iako mama radi pola radnog vremena na roditeljskom dopustu i dvoje je djece u vrtiću.

----------


## sunce moje malo

> zašto to ti je previše ili premalo? računaj radiš 4 sata, sat sim sat tam to je cca 6 sati , još pol sata -sat naknadne gužve je max. 7 sati. opet ispadne puno manje od 8 sati
> 
> taj podatak je za ljude koji inače koriste skraćeno radno vrijeme za njegu djeteta.
> 
> 
> ne rade svi nasuprot vrtiću


Niti mi je previše niti mi je premalo
Pitam gdje je to navedeno.
Ovdje se ne radi o njezi djeteta.
Programi u vrtiću su desetosatni i 6satni.
Može biti koliko treba.

Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1a42 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sunce moje malo

> Niti mi je previše niti mi je premalo
> Pitam gdje je to navedeno.
> Ovdje se ne radi o njezi djeteta.
> Programi u vrtiću su desetosatni i 6satni.
> Može biti koliko treba.
> 
> Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1a42 koristeći Tapatalk


Pitam zato što meni nitko nije uvjetovao koliko mi dijete može biti u vrtiću.
Upisano je u regularni desetosatni program.
Ja radim 4 h, do posla u jednom smjeru putujem 1 h.
U vrtiću je cca 6h dnevno.



Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1a42 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

> Kod nas može biti u vrtiću normalno vrijeme. Nikakvi sati nisu uvjetovani, iako mama radi pola radnog vremena na roditeljskom dopustu i dvoje je djece u vrtiću.


Uvjetovanj su zakonom. Kad bi se netko iz HZZO-a zainatio mogao bi traziti povrat novaca jer je dijete boravilo dulje od vremena propisanog zakonom.

----------


## jelena.O

Sunce,može on imati i deseterosatni ugovor ali ne znači da mora biti deset sati .

----------


## Jelka

> Uvjetovanj su zakonom. Kad bi se netko iz HZZO-a zainatio mogao bi traziti povrat novaca jer je dijete boravilo dulje od vremena propisanog zakonom.


Ali pliz gdje u zakonu? Odnosno u kojem pa ću naći.

Nitko mi u ove skoro 2g u hzzo-u to nije napomenuo. Za SRV za njegu djeteta pak jesu izričito.

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

radi toga je povučena paralela s SRV radi njege. stvarno ako se netko zainati može provjeravati i svašta bezveze napraviti

----------


## sunce moje malo

> Sunce,može on imati i deseterosatni ugovor ali ne znači da mora biti deset sati .


Nisam nigdje rekla da mora biti deset sati.
Samo sam pitala gdje piše da mora biti DO osam sati.
Jer meni pri upisu djeteta u jaslice nitko nije ništa rekao. Upisano je dijete u normalni desetosatni program.
znači, ja ovdje ne dovodim u pitanje koliko je čije dijete u vrtiću.
Samo me zanima gdje pišu ta ograničenja vezano uz vrtić.

Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1a42 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

Za SRV i njegu pisu u tom pravilniku. Treba naci pravilnik o radu na pola radnog vremena koji je vezan za koristenje porodiljnog pa tamo pogledati da li je navedeno neko ogranicenjeu boravku u instituciji, moguce da i nije. To zapravo nema veze s vrticem, oni ne stavljaju ogranicenja.

----------


## jelena.O

U principu nigdje ali stoji ono od Sirius,da možda netko može nešto čačkati

----------


## Jelka

Kako se kod njege zove to ograničenje? Ne znam pod što bih pretraživala, a za detaljno čitanje trenutno nemam vremena.

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Kod njege je propisano 7.99 sati Max.
To je i u zakonu
U vrtiću mislim da se zove opservacija,ali kod njih ona i nema veze s njegom,nego propišu koliko i kada Max. Djete smije uopće  bit u vrtiću neovisno jel si na njezi ili dete ima neku svoju neprilagođenost

----------


## josipal

Kako se sad polako odmotava klupko zvano mužev otkaz na poslu - može li suprug na porodiljni. Znaci nakon treceg djeteta sam kao uzela porodiljni tri godine ali sam koristila samo jednu godinu. Moze li on na te dvije godine s pola radnog vremena u firmi?

----------


## jelena.O

U principu može. treba navrijeme napiasti zahtjev da s određenim danom ide na porodiljni ili skraćeno u firmi i to odnesti u hzzo, 
trebalo bi to mjesec dana unaprijed ali tolerira se i manje.

----------


## Jelka

A kad će mu nastupiti prekid radnog odnosa? Kao nezaposlena osoba ne može koristiti ovo pravo. Znači mora pokrenuti postupak, već danas, ako se poslodavac ne složi s korištenjem prava, to pravo svejedno počinje teći  30 dana od predaje zahtjeva. U tom je slučaju zaštićen od otkaza 

E sad, ako sam nešto krivo napisala, neka me pliz netko ispravi. Ili ti sama provjeri na hzzo. Ali mislim da sam većinu napisala točno.

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

da mora biti *zaposlen* u toku predaje papira,tj. u istom statusu ko i ti.

sve je ok napisal aJelka, ovo je jako važno ako ti ne želi dati samo se sve prolongira za mjesec dana.

----------


## MALASOLA

Postovani,
imam pitanje.... trenutno jos mogu koristiti godinu dana rodiljnog dopusta od ukupno 3 (bila sam na komplikacijama i imam blizance). Zaposlena sam na stalno i nisam koristila GO. Zanima me da li mogu recimo zadnjih 6,7 mjeseci otici raditi na pola radnog vremena. Da li onda to podrazumijeva npr.6 mj.na pola radnog vremena + 6 dodatnih mj.na pola ili? Uglavnom htjela bih raditi za pocetak kad su klinci mali na pola radnog vremena s time da opet barem pola godine mogu zamrznuti i koristiti kad klinci krenu u prvi razred. Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## jelena.O

Godišnji možeš koristiti za godine kada si bila na porodiljnom,možeš i sad tražiti prekid porodiljnom ali ne na duže od 30 kalendarskih dana,pa se vratiti na porodiljnom,možeš i ovu temu koju si planirala.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

A je l se može raditi 6 sati kod poslodavca + 2 sata HZZO? 
Imam 2 godine neiskorištenog roditeljskog za 3. dijete

----------


## jelena.O

Samo ako se uspiješ tak dogovoriti u firmi,ali i onda moraš paziti u biti imati ćeš prekovremene koje nekaj treba pretočiti u nešto
Znači sve ovisi o dobroj volji poslodavca,ali službeno mora ići kao 4+4 prema HZZO

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

To me vise zanimalo, da hzzo placa samo 2 sata. 
Hvala ti!

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da to ipak ne ide, ali pitaj imaš 08007979

----------


## Vrijeska

Izračunaj isplati li ti se 6+2 (nisam sigurna da se to uopće može).
Koliko se sjećam, meni plaća nije bila 50% niža, nego porezi, prirezi itd., a kad se to sve izračuna, meni je ukupan iznos koji sam dobivala (plaća za pola radnog vremena + dodatak od HZZO ) bio nešto samo malo niži od iznosa koji bih dobivala da sam radila 8 sati kod poslodavca.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Stvar je u tome da ne mogu ništa napraviti na poslu za 4 sata (tko me prati na drugoj temi zna da ne mogu ni za 8  :Laughing: ).
Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da bi mi bila osjetljiva razlika u plaći 4 + 4.
Pregovaram nešto za sebe pa fantaziram da bi mogla raditi 6 sati.

----------


## sunce moje malo

Ja radim na pola radnog vremena, i dobivam pola plaće + naknadu.
U 4 h se ne može utrpati posao od 8h, pa je moj poslodavac nakon nekog vremena uzeo još jednu osobu na 4h.


Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1a42 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sunce moje malo

Razlika u plaći na 4+4 je veća što su primanja veća.
Ako si u nekom HR prosijeku, ispada za 8h samo neznatno veća.

Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1a42 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Ja mislim da to ipak ne hoda,osim ako nemaš stanku za dojenje ali je ona samo do godine dana

----------


## Beti3

> A je l se može raditi 6 sati kod poslodavca + 2 sata HZZO? 
> Imam 2 godine neiskorištenog roditeljskog za 3. dijete


HZZO ti plaća puni iznos porodiljnog, radila ti dva ili 4 sata ili ni jedan. Neka ti firma plati pola da bude sve po PSu, a ti radi koliko moraš i neka ti zbrajaju sate i isplate na neki drugi način, ili slobodnim danima.
Znači imsašpravo 4 godine dobivati CIJELU naknadu za roditeljsku dopust i pola svoje plaće.

----------


## Vrijeska

> .
> U 4 h se ne može utrpati posao od 8h


Skoro pa istina.  Zavisi što i gdje se radi.
Ja sam često (70-80%) ostajala 5 ili 6 sati, ali sam isto tako bila produktivnija od većine kolega koji ujutro kava, pa cigareta, tijekom dana ručak i pauza, pa opet kava i cigareta ...

----------


## sunce moje malo

I ja ostajem često duže od tih 4 sata odraditi nešto do kraja, ako su neki rokovi i slično.
Ali se isto tako kad nisu napete situacije, idem doma nakon 4 h, jer doma čekaju obaveze zbog kojih sam i uzela rad na 4 h.

Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1a42 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ivana2008

Bok, da li je moguće koristiti polovicu punog radnog vremena na teret hzzo-a i kada dijete krene u školu ako se radi o jednoj od navedenih dijagnoza s popisa? Ja sam zbog djetetove bronhijalne astme stalno na bolovanju s druge strane dijete mi je u produženom boravku u školi. Znam da postoji mogučnost SRV i za školsku djecu ali ne znam da li se to odnosi samo na djecu sa smetnjama u razvoju.

----------


## sirius

> Bok, da li je moguće koristiti polovicu punog radnog vremena na teret hzzo-a i kada dijete krene u školu ako se radi o jednoj od navedenih dijagnoza s popisa? Ja sam zbog djetetove bronhijalne astme stalno na bolovanju s druge strane dijete mi je u produženom boravku u školi. Znam da postoji mogučnost SRV i za školsku djecu ali ne znam da li se to odnosi samo na djecu sa smetnjama u razvoju.


Ne razumijem tvoje pitanje. Roditelj moze redati zahtjev za SRV ako djetetova bolest ili stanje zahtjeva dodatnu skrb.
Ne znam sto ti smatras smetnjama u razvoju . Stvar je samo  u tome da komisija odluci da dijete treba dodatnu skrb, odnosni da ne moze biti u boravku zbog svog stanja.

----------


## no@

Postoji neki propis koliko sati dijete  maksimalno može biti u školi s obzirom na uzrast, ako roditelj koristi SRV. Satnica pokriva samo redovnu nastavu. 
Znam da smo nekim roditeljima morali u školi izdavati potvrde za to.

----------


## sirius

> Postoji neki propis koliko sati dijete  maksimalno može biti u školi s obzirom na uzrast, ako roditelj koristi SRV. Satnica pokriva samo redovnu nastavu. 
> Znam da smo nekim roditeljima morali u školi izdavati potvrde za to.


Moze biti u instituciji 7 sati ( ili cak 8 nesto su mjenjali pravilnik). Nigdje nije ograniceno samo na redovnu nastavu.

----------


## sirius

Druga stvar je da li je djetetu u interesu da boravi zbog poteskoca toliko sati. To je posebna prica.

----------


## no@

> Moze biti u instituciji 7 sati ( ili cak 8 nesto su mjenjali pravilnik). Nigdje nije ograniceno samo na redovnu nastavu.


Mislim da nije tako. Dijete je sad već u srednjoj školi, no u drugom ili trećem razredu trebali smo napisati tu potvrdu majci. Ispadalo je da je po redovnom planu i programu dijete jedan sat duže (čini mi se tjedno) u školi nego što propisi dozvoljavaju da bi majka koristila SRV. Neka nebuloza totalno. 

U kasnijim razredima nije bilo tih problema, valjda su uskladili satnicu.

----------


## jelena.O

može biti do 8 sati, realno mislim da nijedno dijete nije toliko ako već roditelj ima papir i povlasticu

----------


## anna74

Da malo dignemo temu...
Zanima me slijedeće: krenula bih raditi na pola radnog vremena, treće dijete je u pitanju, 20 mjeseci staro. Mislila sam prekinuti roditeljski dopust, iskoristiti godišnji od prošle godine, a onda raditi na 4 sata. Negdje sam pročitala da ne bi smio biti prekid dulji od 30 dana, zbog obračuna? Zna netko?

----------


## Lili75

Oprosti ne razumijem kakav prekid, pa cijelo vrijeme si u rad.odnosu.
Kad si na GO vise nisi na dopustu nego si ponovno u "rad.odnosu".

I kad krenes radit 4h dnevno takodjer ces koristit god.odmor, nema tu nikakvih prekida.

Moguce da te nisam dobro razumjela.

----------


## Lili75

Sigurno ce se javit cure koje su radile na pola rad.vremena  pa ce konkretnije pomoci.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ja radim na pola radnog vremena...godisnji koristis tako da prekidas porodiljni, iskoristis go i onda opet saljes na hhz zahtjev za aktiviranje porodiljnog/rada na pola radnog vremena...cijelo vrijeme si u radnom odnosu, nema prekida...samo od hzzo dobivas novo rješenje koje se produzuje za period go posto ti tada rad na pola radnog vremena miruje

----------


## jelena.O

Znači možeš sad aktivirati godišnji od 2020, na vrijeme treba predati papir uhzzo, da ti se izda rješenje za " povratak na posao" s određenim datumom, odmah možeš odnesti i papir od kad ti ide polovično radno.

----------


## jelena.O

Jedino šta treba paziti ako će ti u budućnosti trebati bolovanje ,da prije mjeseca u kojem ideš na bolovanje imaš isplaćene dve i više plače

----------


## anna74

Hvala cure.
Najviše me zanimalo to smijem li prekidati porodiljni na više od 30 dana da bih koristila stari g.o.

----------


## anna74

Čitam teme vezane uz ovaj rad na pola radnog vremena, i čini mi se da nitko nije imao problema s poslodavcem kad je to najavio? Je li moguće to u našoj državi? 

Mislim, ja znam da imam pravo na to i da mi samo mogu odgoditi korištenje na 30 dana dok se ne izorganizira, ali kod mene je (državna firma) toliki problem s organizacijom posla da sam već na rubu da odustanem od svega i ostanem doma 3 godine na minimalnoj naknadi.

----------

